# MTB 1/2 day guided trips near Milan?



## Randomscruff (Nov 11, 2015)

Here's the deal. Arrive into Milan at 0645 by plane. Would like to head out somewhere and do a half day on some trails. Preferably through a guide company that can rent me the gear as well. Anybody have any info?

Cheers 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmorgs4 (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks like this may be late, but... Aosta Valley Freeride are good guys. Plenty of options, but not sure about the bike hire.
Cheers


----------

